# Galvanized steel wood chip pan??



## littlechief (Aug 26, 2009)

I was wondering if it would be safe to use a galvanized steel dog dish for a wood chip pan in a Char Broil H2o electric smoker? It would be similar to what is used in a little chief smoker setting right on the heating element. I tried it without food in the smoker and it worked great. I'm just worried about toxic fumes from the galvanizing. Maybe if I pre burnt it in my fire pit?? Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## fourthwind (Aug 26, 2009)

Anything galvenized puts out very hazerdous fumes.  There is a way to burn it off, and I am sure someone will pipe in with that info.  Personally I would always be wondering if it were tainting my food.


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't think that it would get hot enough to give off fumes......But....
why take the chance. Galvanized steel, when hot enough, like in welding it, gives of very poisonous fumes. As he said below, I would be worried about any tainting of the food I ate. Stick the reliable plain steel, or better yet, if you have a salvation army or good will store close by, you could probably find a nice stainless pan in there. I know thats where I go to find good backpacking stainless pots and pans. Just an idea.


----------



## geek with fire (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm one of those who tends to push it when it comes to galvanized stuff in my cookers.  If you are talking the smoking chamber, then would say not a problem.  But, I draw the line when it comes in contact with the heat source.  Never a good idea.  You'd be much better of with a cheap disposable aluminum pie pan from Wally-World.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Aug 26, 2009)

I wouldn't risk it at all. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## littlechief (Aug 26, 2009)

Well it sounds like the dog dish is out, back to the coffee can. Thanks for all the input. Better safe than sorry when it comes to the family.

BTW.. does anybody know what temperature the 1600w element reaches?
Thanks!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Aug 26, 2009)

So can someone post the poisonous gases that would be emitted?  Galvanized metal is often zinc coated steel.  Zinc by itself is not poisonous.  Just wondering.


----------



## moltenone (Aug 26, 2009)

or you could go with a stainless steel pan.


Mark


----------



## morkdach (Aug 26, 2009)

galv.not good with food products smoking or not,
do not use


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 27, 2009)

Zinc, by itself is not poisonous, like the amount one would take in a multivitamin. However, welding zinc produces zinc oxide fumes and inhaling them will make you sick without a doubt. Symptoms resemble that of the flu. It is know as "zine fume fever" You can also get it by simply grinding on galvanized material in preparation for welding, as the dust in the air contains zinc particles.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Good advise from Josh, aluminum pans are an easy way to work out the problem.


----------



## mulepackin (Aug 27, 2009)

I've had aluminum pans melt on me if placed directly on my hot plate burner in my smoke generator. This was regular alum. pie pans, not disposable style. I have gone to a stainless steel dog dish that I got from Petco. It fits well on my hotplate, and has so far worked great.


----------



## sancarlosmx (Aug 27, 2009)

Please provide back up documented evidence.
Thanks


----------



## geek with fire (Aug 27, 2009)

From "the Man" himself:

1.) http://www.osha.gov/doc/outreachtrai.../weldhlth.html
The first paragraph in this document talks about zinc oxide being produced from heating galvanized metals

2.) http://www.osha.gov/dts/chemicalsamp...CH_277005.html
This document tells you what zinc oxide can do to your body

The standard response to this is of course, "we aren't welding here". True, and though the temperatures are sizably lower, the risk still exists. Compound that with the exposure over a long smoke, and it proves to be dangrous in some cases.

ON EDIT: I meant to also point out that the poster above mentions that aluminum pans have melted. Aluminum melts at over 1200 degrees F. Now that seems pretty high to me for smoking, but I don't use electric smokers so I can't really comment on the details. The point is, if that is the case, you certainly don't want zinc in areas where aluminum can melt.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 27, 2009)

carlos - i don't have any documented evidence, but i have also read from several sources re: the toxic zinc oxide fumes. i don't believe everything i read on the internet, but i have read tis one enough to figure that it isn't worth the chance when there are widely-available alternatives.

burning everything off with a hot propane torch would take care of the problem. i would do the burn method if there were no other alternative and would be sure that every inch of it got red hot before i used it for BBQ. but as others have said, a person could just as well go with SS or even an old cast iron pan, which would probably work better anyway.


----------



## mikey (Aug 27, 2009)

Putting any metal object in contact with the electric element will only shorten its life. As a suggestion, try using unsoaked chunks and placing 1 or 2 in between the element. You'll get plenty of smoke without running the risk of damaging the element.


----------



## sancarlosmx (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok. so here is test #1. What are the two types of so called "galvanized" processes used on steel? Please be careful not to get your shovel out and dig a hole.


----------



## mikey (Aug 27, 2009)

Hot dipped & electrogalvanization. End of test.


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 27, 2009)

Good job Mikey


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 27, 2009)

no.

as a blacksmith and general metalworking fiend...I've known people that have died from zinc fumes.

Zinc starts offgassing from the steel at about 600F, well within the range of what you'd get on burner contact, especially at the temps you need to et your chips/sawdust/etc to smoke.

Zinc Oxide isn't JUST harmful when inhaled. Depositing a layer of it on whatever you're smoking is still going to give you metal poisoning. Don't risk it to save a few bucks.

Get a stainless steel bowl, or even go to a yard sale and pick up an old cast iron skillet, even if it's a tetch cracked.

as far as I personally am concerned, all galvanized stuff is the work of pure evil.

I can, under NO circumstances, recommend the use of galvanized ANYTHING in a smoker.

Just ask the question 'is it worth me, my significant other, my kids, or my family (except maybe the mother in law) being exceptionally ill, or dying, because of trying to save a few bucks?'

I'm sure people will call down thunder on me for being 'needlessly dire', and perhaps the loss of my acquaintance has something to do with it, but to me, it's a no-brainer.

Get something else. It's really that simple.


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 27, 2009)

there are ways to burn it off, and chemically remove it, and in both cases, it's hazardous to do unless you're experienced with either caustic materials handling, handling hazmat, or vapor trapping. 

I wouldn't recommend trying it.


----------



## littlechief (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. I have thrown out the galvanized dog dish and made a rack just above the element and am using the bottom inch of a coffee can as the chip pan. Trying it out now, hopefully I get smoke.

I'm not trying to argue, just understand. Why is it ok to put a metal pan on the element in my Little Chief Smokehouse but not in the Char Broil H2o Smoker?


----------



## helljack6 (Aug 27, 2009)

There's a huge thread about galvanized metal in smokers/cookers over at www.bbq-brethren.com, it's about 4-5 pages long already with a slew of links. One of the most notable comments is that if galvanized metal wasn't safe to use, why are their galvanized parts on grills? One of the included links also shows that in order to be affected from the fumes of galvanized metal, you first need to BURN it at temps exceeding 900+ degrees. NOBODY cooks at that temp and the only way you can produce that is using a BGE registering the temp at the dome and in the fire itself, as per the Naked Wiz's website. Furthermore, unless you are using a Plasma Torch or Acetyline Torch, you're NOT going to hit those temperatures by a long shot, especially cooking low and slow, you never get much over 225-250. NOW, that being said, I suggest any further questions be referred to that post located here:

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=67494

While there is so much debate about it, known symptoms include nausia, quesiness and an overall sick to the stomach feeling that can normally be corrected by drinking a glass of milk. But again, I doubt any person who BBQs is ever going to hit those critical temperatures to have to worry.

Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## littlechief (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll bet the red hot element the pan was sitting on is really close if not hotter than 900*. As mulepackin stated he melted aluminum on his which has to be around 1200*. Not worth taking a chance over a $3.00 pan.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 28, 2009)

I know that the sawdust pan from the "Sausage Makers" smoke generator is made of galvanized steel. It doesn't sit on a hot plate though, you start the sawdust with a 1500 watt charcoal starter and the air blowing on it keeps the embers going.

Dave


----------



## mikey (Aug 29, 2009)

The way it's been explained to me is the material on the outside of the element is some type of ceramic. This was told to me by both the tech guys at Brinkmann & Char-Broil. According to both guys they said you would end up with cold spots in the element. Also, if you look at the way the element sits in the Char Broil, you'll see there's so support out on the end which means it will bend, more so when it gets hot. I still stand with putting unsoaked chunks in between the element. Not being familiar with the construction of the element in your Little Chief, I can't really say, but suspect that the construction of the element might be different.


----------



## steve k (Jun 7, 2011)

I've used a 10 inch stainless dog dish with a used Revere ware stainless cover, and 1/4 in holes drilled in it.  Worked ok, seemed to heat up too fast with chips. Maybe sawdust would work better.  I now use a 10 in cast Lodge cast iron skillet with a dome cast iron cover, 1/4 inch holes drilled also.  Cast iron gives real consistent, even heat.  Great thin blue smoke.  Wood distills in the pan, doesn't burn and turn into white ash.  No harsh taste.


----------



## pars (Jun 8, 2011)

Great post Caveman --- I don't think anyone would come down on you for posting information that is true and accurate and that may save someone a problem down the road. 

People like you is the reason I am here. I have a lot to learn and rely on the varied expertise of the members here.

Keep up the good work and posting !

:)


----------



## kielbasa kid (Jun 8, 2011)

Even my hound, drinks and eats from stainless steel.


----------

